# Fishing on the Mad River?



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

I hear a lot of talk about the GMR, LMR, and some about the Stillwater, but not too much about the Mad River. How is the fishing there, and/or where are some good access points along the river? I'm not after anything in particular, just looking to try some new waters in the area. Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Are you a meat fisherman or primarily looking to catch fish and release them?


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

The state stocks brown trout in the mad river but the smallmouth bass fishing is better this time of year clear water so you need to be sneeky where camo even.Plenty of public acess from west liberty to springfield.You can download a public acess map from the ODNR man it`s` a drive about 90 miles for me from my house to my best spot another 20 miles from spot to spot good luck.


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

I'll be catching and releasing. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

ME, the Mad river from West Liberty down to Springfield is stocked 1 time a year with 5-7" brown trout, there are few bassin this area as the water is too cold to support them. regs say 2 fish a day over 12" here.

From Springfield down to Rt 70 there are bass but the numbers are low because of cold water and the Springfield WWTP which basicaly has killed may of the gamefish in this stretch. a few trout found in very fast deep riffles but more luck then skill is needed to get one here.

From Rt 70 to downtown Dayton, the bass fishing can be quite good but access is tough unless your near a major roadway. There are no real canoe or access spots in this lower stretch and 5 Rivers Metro Parks is hoping to change that. 

People always assume that just becuase the old state record SM Bass was caught here that is a phenominal smallie river and that is just not the case. BTW, the old record was caught in the big pool just above Webster street within the city limits. Its a hole that is surely holding another lunker smallie but is so heavily hammered I have never caught a fish in the hole.

Good luck, Salmonid (Mark)


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

I always see a lot of cars parked at the 235 overpass outside of Fairborn ... they park right there by Rainbow Lakes and WPAFB Area C I think it is? Someone has to be catching something or the cars wouldn't be there every time I drive by ......


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

New Breed, years ago, I had permission to fish those Gravel pits and thats where most folks parked was at the 235 overpass. I might add a friend of mine got busted for sneaking into Rainbow lakes, had done it for years and fianlly got caught, that is also where he parked. Yes I see a few people fishing the river there but many wade upstream and when they get in, they sneak into the gravel pits there. There is some decent fishing in this stretch and be careful wading downstream as you will end up on the Military base property a ways downstream.

Salmonid


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

I wondered about that. I never fish either of those spots, just pass by frequently whilst doing business. I do see some people in the gravel pits on small boats. What is there in those pits? I always wondered. Bass, bluegill, the normal stuff?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Those pits, the front two closest to Rt 4 are loaded with medium gills, decent bass and tons of white bass believe it or not, the main lake along rt 235 that always has a boat on it was the home of the 8 lb LM Bass mounted down at fisherman Quarters!! it has some decent catfish as well and some decent crappies, the lake closest to the side road across from the rod and gun club used to have the biggest white crappies I ever caught, many between 14-16.5" and all as thick as my calf!!! I got many on the fly rod, what a hoot!! and the lake on the backside which is referred to as the Barn Lake gave me several channels up to about 13 lbs, has a few little walleyes, pike and small perch and many bass up to about 16", I always enjoyed this lake the best but its been about 10 years since I got in there, they dont allow open passes and my sister worked for Danis who bought 2, 000,000 dollars worth of gravel from them that year for a contract so she got me a pass. I might add I was checked by there main guy about everytime out there.

I really wish I still had that pass, and I remember it was good for me only so it sucked I couldnt bring anyone with me.
Salmonid


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

I never would have guessed.


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Hilltop used to own those lakes but sold out early last year to Barrett. When Hilltop owned it my brother worked there and I was permitted to fish with him. Everything from trout to pike (compliments of the feeder creek from Martin Marietta and Lyre Lake). That Name look familiar? It should its where the state record northern is from. The mad holds some monster trout at the tubes under the haul road running through the pits.


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

A friend of mine and myself are probably going to check out the river south of I-70. Aside from the 235 bridge are there any other good access points though?


----------



## bowhazard (Apr 19, 2004)

> are there any other good access points though?


Not really, unless you go North into Champaign or above Springfield. The MAN was writing tickets on the 571(Spangler) and Union rd pulloff last weekend. Be carefull where you park over that way. 

A good friend of mine works for (now) Martin Maretta and he has a hard time fishing those pits (or any for that matter) since they did away with the permits. Company sites insurance as the reason for the NO Fishing rule these days.


----------

